# In need of folding chair plan



## stix16791 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone I am new to this site and woodworking. I was wondering if any of you could please share a plan on how to build a folding wood chair like the one in this picture. Thank you!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61781


----------



## stix16791 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I don't see a plan to build the chair though.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're Welcome.

Hopefully Goriak will come through with the plans or a link.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/50916

Probably a better shot with this one


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Gary


----------



## stix16791 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## stirling (Nov 24, 2013)

I know this is probably a bit late but… http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/136/folding-chair.pdf


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I would heartily recommend Tom Fidgen's 'Funeral Chair' in his recent book. He has 8 videos and other supporting posts at his site.

http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/category/the-funeral-chair

ah…didn't see how old the original post was.


----------

